
Eric Schmidt says US could fail in the AI competition with China - shaunlgs
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/1/16592338/eric-schmidt-google-ai-competition-us-china
======
Mountain_Skies
It often seems that our large tech companies have become so distracted by non
tech mostly social issues that they've really stopped paying attention to the
core reasons for rising to their current position. I suspect that this will
continue until some country like, but not necessarily, China has a Sputnik
moment and we start to refocus on the core of technology instead of all the
window dressing.

